# cab wiring - series vs parallel



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i kind of touched on this in another thread but am wondering...

does anyone find that one yeilds a better tone?
is one truly better than another?

the other thread, in it someone said that parallel was better than series...but if this is so...why are 90% of cabs wired in series?


----------

